# Interesting development



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Here's a pretty good look at the future..... http://www.techinsider.io/boschs-robot-weed-killer-2015-11

http://www.deepfield-robotics.com/en/BoniRob.html


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Amazing how sic fi eventually becomes reality, from the movie "Runaway" in 1984.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Amazing how sic fi eventually becomes reality, from the movie "Runaway" in 1984.


Yes, and what was really amazing is that in 1984 Kirstie Alley weighed about 150 pounds less then as of recent....hard to believe she was ever that thin.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Amazing how sic fi eventually becomes reality, from the movie "Runaway" in 1984.


There was a TED Talk by Nicholas Negroponte (Founder of the MIT Media Lab) last year that reviewed many of the technology predictions he's made over the last 30 years.....He did pretty well:

https://www.ted.com/talks/nicholas_negroponte_a_30_year_history_of_the_future?language=en

It resonated with me because I've been watching my children and grandchildren interact with technology over the years and now my three year-old grandson knows more about the features on my iPhone/iPad than I do. Because he is not inhibited by legacy opinions his mind is open to learning and like a sponge. They can imagine a future we cannot see....

I'll have to find "Runaway" but I have to admit, I'd like the "bug killer" better if it had pointy feet and used a laser or sonic disruptor to zap caterpillars.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When you think about it, I believe Arther C Clarke described both an orbit for satellites and the first space walk in his books, the Clarke orbit is still used now and the first space walk was almost word for word the way it was described decades earlier.

If a person lives long enough, most of whats considered sic fi now will eventually become reality. Wasn't that long ago that a man on the moon, smart phones, MRI's, Cat scans, iPods and iPads, the Concord, etc. were all considered to be science fiction.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sci fi. Hmmm. How about to be an elected official you have to have an iq of at least 95?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

> Sci fi. Hmmm. How about to be an elected official you have to have an iq of at least 95?


I think the politicians ARE also following in the ways of the Fictional...just picked the wrong movie. I think they are portraying the traits of Idiocracy.

73, Mark


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Sci fi. Hmmm. How about to be an elected official you have to have an iq of at least 95?


Excellent idea! We'd sure have a lot fewer of them....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Sci fi. Hmmm. How about to be an elected official you have to have an iq of at least 95?


Actually read an article about that, people of average intelligence usually make the best politicians. The super smart usually don't as they just can't connect with the average person or their problems, that and they tend to overthink everything.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Actually read an article about that, people of average intelligence usually make the best politicians. The super smart usually don't as they just can't connect with the average person or their problems, that and they tend to overthink everything.


Well does that mean that the WH muslim is sub-average intelligence..... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hate to say it Mike, but he isn't as dumb as he acts. People keep assuming he cares about America. He has prospered in his mission. His mission is not for a better USA.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> People keep assuming he cares about America.


He definitely has expanded the public payroll....

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It would be a great bit of sic fi come to life if all politicians would catch the liar liar bug and could only tell the truth.

As in "sorry we had to raise taxes again but we have more moochers electing looters to steal from producers than we have producers voting"


----------

